# [Project Log] Project Hyacinthum by FlowMods



## FlowMods (Jan 5, 2018)

Hi all!

My name is Filippo aka "FlowMods" and I am an italian modder! This is the first post here for me 

I am starting this 2018 with a new project 

Based on a CT eSports Galaxy, "Project Hyacinthum" will be based on a light blue / alluminium color theme and will feature a complete custom water cooling loop with custom distro plates 
This will be the first casemod I realize with my new CNC router so this will be also a test mod realized entirely by myself and not with the help of an external company 

I surely have to thank Cortek, a cool company based in Italy, for supplying me the chassis plus the PSU and rainbow programmable fans 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Give their site a visit at: http://www.cortekesports.com/main/index.html

But now.. it's time for some starting pictures! Look at beautiful and well realized is that case. I love the colours and the materials used are really really good 

















































And this is what I am currently working on  Completely accurate 3D model made with solidworks, to design the new plate I will be using for this mod.. for me is something like a challenge with myself, testing the new router with something not so easy.. but.. you will see later 




For now this is all!

Stay tuned and feel free to ask everything you want, I will try to answer your question!
Oh, and if you want to stay more and more update, visit my fb page and IG account in my signature

Thank you all!

FlowMods -


----------



## FlowMods (Jan 6, 2018)

First parts pictures  Awesome Blazar 700w RGB psu and 120mm Hyperon Rainbow Fans 

Meanwhile, I am still 3D designing the case


----------



## FlowMods (Jan 10, 2018)

My best friend while planning  

Project Hyacinthum render will be ready soon!


----------



## phill (Jan 10, 2018)

Subb'ed for this


----------



## FlowMods (Jan 10, 2018)

phill said:


> Subb'ed for this



Thank you! Stay tuned


----------



## Devon68 (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow that is a case I haven't seen yet. It looks nice. Since the fans are RGB do you have a distinct color scheme you plan on using or will it be a full on rainbow theme?


----------



## FlowMods (Jan 10, 2018)

Devon68 said:


> Wow that is a case I haven't seen yet. It looks nice. Since the fans are RGB do you have a distinct color scheme you plan on using or will it be a full on rainbow theme?



HI! Yes the case really looks cool and it's not so common 

I will be using them in blue / white and blue! These fans really have some nice colour effects  Will post a video in the next few days!


----------



## FlowMods (Jan 17, 2018)

First renders are done! I designed the case in solidworks and rendered in keyshot 

I am now ready to design the new mobo plate with integrated reservoir!

Stay tuned!


----------



## FlowMods (Jan 19, 2018)

Added a few detail to the render  Now I am ready to start with the real mod 




Oh, I also shot a video to that awesome case! Check it on my YT channel:


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2018)

Loving the renders, if only I had the talent


----------



## FlowMods (Jan 21, 2018)

phill said:


> Loving the renders, if only I had the talent



Haha thank you!


----------



## phill (Jan 21, 2018)

I look forward to seeing what goes in the build as much as seeing the render come to life!!


----------



## FlowMods (Jan 21, 2018)

phill said:


> I look forward to seeing what goes in the build as much as seeing the render come to life!!


----------



## FlowMods (Feb 1, 2018)

Hi guys! I am so proud to announce a new sponsor 

Alphacool joined this project and I will be using their amazing water cooling parts 



​Meanwhile I wait for the cooling parts to finish the render, I made a video to these amazing fans, check it out!


----------



## FlowMods (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi guys! Something cool arrived here 

Check these awesome Alphacool parts! Love that CPU wb..

What do you guys think about the picture? I am trying my new grey background with different lights setup!

Thanks again to Alphacool obviously!


----------



## phill (Feb 7, 2018)

Looks like someone is all cooled out!!   I'll grab my coat now.......


----------



## FlowMods (Feb 9, 2018)

phill said:


> Looks like someone is all cooled out!!   I'll grab my coat now.......



hahaha


----------



## FlowMods (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi guys! Making progress with the design 

Here I am designing the most import part, the MoBo plate with integrated channels 

I hope it will be finished in the week end!

Stay tuned!


----------



## FlowMods (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi guys 

Planning is the key! 
Removed the original mobo plate, designed the new one and made a wooden template to manually draw the channels before passing everything in CAD..

Stay tuned!


----------



## FlowMods (Feb 17, 2018)

Hi guys!

new update 

Printed the motherboard scheme in A0 to see if everything fits well and yes, it seems that everything is fine 

Working on the final renders now.. what do you guys think about? 

Oh.. and I also shot a video to the awesome Alphacool products.. go check it on my YouTube channel!










Stay tuned guys!!


----------



## FlowMods (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi guys!

Last renders for the new mobo plate are ready! It will be machined soon 

What do you guys think about?

Stay tuned!!


----------



## FlowMods (Mar 5, 2018)

Generating toolpaths and g-code for the new mobo plate!

Stay ttuned!


----------



## HammerON (Mar 5, 2018)

Sub'd for an interesting build


----------



## FlowMods (Mar 5, 2018)

HammerON said:


> Sub'd for an interesting build



Thanks man!


----------



## FlowMods (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi guys!

We are now entering in the best part of the build 
My new CNC router is ready after some months of work and I started milling the wooden test mobo plate 

Stay tuned for more updates and fitting tests!


----------



## FlowMods (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi guys!

Test wooden mobo plate  fittend into the case!

Soon the test with the motherboard 

What do you guys think?


----------



## FlowMods (Mar 20, 2018)

And my new test mobo plate passed the ASUS ASUS Maximus IX Code motherboard test!

I will be milling the acrylic version soon 

What do you guys think about it?

Stay tuned!


----------



## FlowMods (Mar 25, 2018)

I am glad to announce a new sponsor joined Project Hyacinthum!

Thanks to Shakmods for supplying me the cool sleeving material I will be using... Look at that silver and light blue, I am in love with them!

www.shakmods.com , check their cool products 

Right.. I will also be shooting a video while sleeving so.. stay tuned!


----------

